# Commercial Fishing threat thread #1001



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

We have to keep this topic open. I'm not even sure why the last one got locked? Let's keep it on topic so they don't shut another one down. 
10 commercial licenses catch millions upon millions of pounds of whitefish untill they're gone, now they want to rape the walleye we as sportsman have paid to bring back from the last extinction of walleye they caused! 
Forced buy outs for all of them. Obviously they can't manage thier 2 main fisheries they're lucky enough to still have the first place!

Sent from my moto z3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

We need to keep this issue out there and remind these lawmakers that there are a lot of sport fisherman paying attention.

Anyone who owns a fishing rod should at minimum, be aware of the proposed expansion of commercial netting.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I talked to some of the guys who work for Serafin @ Oscoda, some years back, tending the Whitefish nets. They said their catch had declined by around 80% due to the invasive Zebra and Quagga Mussels. So they didn't actually increase their harvest to cause the reduction in Whitefish numbers. Their lives (livelihoods) are much more adversely affected by the decline than any recreational Angler's is. 

But I don't support commercial netting of Walleyes and Perch in Saginaw Bay. It just isn't a large enough body or water for that, in my opinion. Lake Erie is a lot larger, and I think it is okay there.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Fishndude said:


> Their lives (livelihoods) are much more adversely affected by the decline than any recreational Angler's is.


What happened when the salmon crashed on Huron? How many towns were hurt from that? Spring time Port Austin, Tawas, Oscoda, Harrisville, Alpena, Presque Isle(2nd biggest king I've ever caught), Rodgers City and such and probably missing a couple. That wasn't from the netters but it shows us what could happen if things go wrong.
A few livelihoods vs towns that used to, maybe not completely depending on us, but really helped each town because of us spending money in those towns.
Imagine the crash of walleye in Saginaw Bay, Sebewaing has parks with fisherman staying throughout the spring and summer months as well as Sunset, Finn Rd park(mostly full because of the fishing) linwood beach marina(probably the most boats launched for fishing) and the amount of boats launching outta the DNR launch which is 90% fishing and countless other areas around the bay. 

Yeah maybe I cherry picked one sentence from your statement but if it goes awry it won't be pretty and lotta people will be saying...."I guess I didn't think of that"

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sander vitreus 01 (Jan 2, 2008)

Michigan's Sportfishing Heritage should continue to supercede it's remnant commercial fishing operations. Which are rapidly being consolidated into a potential powerhouse of a corporate like fishery...btw. 

Mi great lakes fishery management for sportfisherman is what started and has worked magnificent or spectacular since the late 60's. Up until recently, a model which has been uncontested as it's proven to have yield ongoing boom times for our states modern economy. 

Continuing to recognize and capitalize the maximum value of the great lakes fish, our shared public trust resource! 

On the other hand, now the commercial interests are organized and like to scapegoat things like commorants, claim the walleye have eaten all the perch etc. to justifying expanding their archaic and short economic business model for mere personal gains.

All the while they net 24/7 fish, save a pittance for the farm markets, a few local establishments, then refrigerated truck the majority to global distribution operations in Chicago and NYC. Where they end up For sale to who knows where? Our fish...the states...our public trust resource, gone! But for a profit of a few...

Considering it's proof positive with the whitefish, no competition from sportfisherman, makes it easy to see....they have been commercially overfished! You can't continually take more than what the resource can sustain! Which they continue to do....and have the audacity to bitch there is now no more. All the sudden business won't survive without netting and selling our Walleye? 

We can apply the same argument to the nearly extinct perch population on Saginaw Bay as well. They've also been overfished for years! It's finally catching up...

It's not the cormorants, it's not the walleye
...it's the NETS! 

Beyond the whitefish, here again Proof positive, walleye and perch coexist in healthy population on many of lakes, ponds and bodies of water that don't have commercial netting! It's only an all the sudden with the legislation in play situation here.


Sportfisherman have already done our part to help conserve perch, as the recreational limit was cut to 25. But
...What has been done on the commercial interests part? Other than suggesting "netting walleye," is a management tool and some sort of scientific answer to saving the perch?

They're out of control with this, the netters and their plans! So no time for complacency. If you care about Michigan's Sportfishing Heritage it's time to step up!


----------



## mrbreeze (Aug 13, 2008)

Sander vitreus 01 said:


> Michigan's Sportfishing Heritage should continue to supercede it's remnant commercial fishing operations. Which are rapidly being consolidated into a potential powerhouse of a corporate like fishery...btw.
> 
> Mi great lakes fishery management for sportfisherman is what started and has worked magnificent or spectacular since the late 60's. Up until recently, a model which has been uncontested as it's proven to have yield ongoing boom times for our states modern economy.
> 
> ...


This response should be pinned to the top of this thread, this forum, this website. Despite "Walleye Mike" locking down the previous thread, no matter so much truth there, this post reinforces the depth of the situation. The legacy, the heritage of sportfishing in Saginaw Bay and the Michigan waters of the Great Lakes cannot be denied or taken for granted. The inability for Walleye Mike to understand the weight and impact of sportfishing, without locking down a thread is bewildering. It reinforces the concern that we all have, enough money pumping in from lobbyists across all parts of the fishing community, has it infiltrated MS? A "Sportsman" for-profit website. Is it for sale to the corporate bidder?


----------



## Sander vitreus 01 (Jan 2, 2008)

mrbreeze said:


> This response should be pinned to the top of this thread, this forum, this website. Despite "Walleye Mike" locking down the previous thread, no matter so much truth there, this post reinforces the depth of the situation. The legacy, the heritage of sportfishing in Saginaw Bay and the Michigan waters of the Great Lakes cannot be denied or taken for granted. The inability for Walleye Mike to understand the weight and impact of sportfishing, without locking down a thread is bewildering. It reinforces the concern that we all have, enough money pumping in from lobbyists across all parts of the fishing community, has it infiltrated MS? A "Sportsman" for-profit website. Is it for sale to the corporate bidder?


Walleye Mike cares more about a Saginaw Bay lake perch on his "local," restaurant plate, than getting fooled for an Eastern Europe replacement, Zander etc. Doesn't understand and gives too fillets less on the future.



Walleye Mike appears to fish on Saginaw Bay one week a year, according to your ask for help Port Crescent posts, correct? So, how then are you, deemed a moderator, a subject matter expert on the Saginaw Bay Michigan fishing subject? 

Old days, issues like this were settled at a local restaurant coffee table or bar stool. Wisdom over time, led back to that coffee table. Bipartisan guys would squelch a Walleye Mike. He would have been shut down, with common sense. 

Albeit he's a nice guy, arguing for his restaurant lake perch dinner...but a lot a bit continually making the same self serving argument. Uncaring for the resource and the future.


Something else, if Steve from MS or anyone else or any business is paying attention, what happens if and when the Saginaw Bay fishery takes a complete dump, cause you stayed silent or in a sense support expanding commercial netting? 

How many people will give two fillets less about your business, websites here and elsewhere? You're moderating yourself into becoming irreverent... idiotic move. It's Sad this has be pointed out...


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

So now we’ve got a bash Walleye Mike thread? You guys are pathetic. 

You guys need to understand that these commercial fishing businesses are legitimate and aren’t going to be told by the State government to just go away.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bay BornNRaised (Oct 23, 2017)

Fishndude said:


> Their lives (livelihoods) are much more adversely affected by the decline than any recreational Angler's is.


Time to find a new line of work to support their livelihood. They chose that job, if its not paying the bills, move on to another job. Simple. When times get tough the rest of us have to look else where to survive. If the fish are in such a downward spiral then sell out, get out now before it gets worse. Hearing the violins is getting old....


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

There have been Saginaw Bay commercial perch licences available for years. Why the heck isn't our dnr buying everyone when it becomes available? Maybe we should start a GoFundMe fir save the perch and save the walleye. The only way to fight the commercial's money is with more money!

Sent from my moto z3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

msfcarp said:


> So now we’ve got a bash Walleye Mike thread? You guys are pathetic.
> 
> You guys need to understand that these commercial fishing businesses are legitimate and aren’t going to be told by the State government to just go away.
> 
> ...


This thread was started by stating we must keep this thread going, there is too much information to be shared so don't kill it by posting stuff contrary to the main purpose. So it lasted to post #7 where sander starts to blast posters personally and diverts the attention to personal attacks. Now we can expect the piranhas to pile on. Keep it up....and lock it up. Reading additional posts after I entered this response, I found 2 additional posts that have become already off topic, maybe it's time already to lock it up. Some people just always have to go to bashing everything. Habitual offenders need to be addressed.


----------



## Bay BornNRaised (Oct 23, 2017)

msfcarp said:


> So now we’ve got a bash Walleye Mike thread? You guys are pathetic.
> 
> You guys need to understand that these commercial fishing businesses are legitimate and aren’t going to be told by the State government to just go away.
> 
> ...


If you run a business thats not up n up then they go belly up. Bigger businesses than them have crashed so No sympathy here if thats what your looking for...


----------



## Bay BornNRaised (Oct 23, 2017)

Gordon Casey said:


> This thread was started by stating we must keep this thread going, there is too much information to be shared so don't kill it by posting stuff contrary to the main purpose. So it lasted to post #7 where sander starts to blast posters personally and diverts the attention to personal attacks. Now we can expect the piranhas to pile on. Keep it up....and lock it up. Reading additional posts after I entered this response, I found 2 additional posts that have become already off topic, maybe it's time already to lock it up. Some people just always have to go to bashing everything. Habitual offenders need to be addressed.


All good until you chime in on Any thread.... You have nothing to offer the Sportsmen & Sportswomen of this state. Your the Habitual offender.....


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

Bay BornNRaised said:


> All good until you chime in on Any thread.... You have nothing to offer the Sportsmen & Sportswomen of this state. Your the Habitual offender.....


All you need to do is look in the mirror and you will find the negative agitator. Lock it up.


----------



## mrbreeze (Aug 13, 2008)

Gordon Casey said:


> All you need to do is look in the mirror and you will find the negative agitator. Lock it up.


The people posting about their concern about the proliferation and expansion of commercial fishing are patriots of conservation. They refuse to allow it to be swept under the rug, forgotten, "locked up" and disowned. You on the other hand like nothing more than to see a thread "locked up" as you continually beg for that. The key word in the web address for this site is "sportsman". These are sportsmen. Commercial fishing is the opposite of that. Please find the equivalent site that is sympathetic to your cause and go there. It must get old to be so thin skinned that these posts from these patriots cause you so much agony. Find somewhere else to lurk.


----------



## Bay BornNRaised (Oct 23, 2017)

Gordon Casey said:


> All you need to do is look in the mirror and you will find the negative agitator. Lock it up.


All you need to do is stay out of it and stop trying to preach your IGNORANT agenda on a Sportsmen site. Banning you would be a better option than locking a thread that supports us Sportsmen.


----------



## Sander vitreus 01 (Jan 2, 2008)

msfcarp said:


> So now we’ve got a bash Walleye Mike thread? You guys are pathetic.
> 
> You guys need to understand that these commercial fishing businesses are legitimate and aren’t going to be told by the State government to just go away.
> 
> ...


Walleye Mike it appears only cares about himself. He would rather be given a fish than learn to catch his own. Bad for sportfishing, bad for business that make money off of sportfisherman. Not to mention the government agencies, our DNR that runs off sportsman license fees and gets bolstered by the excise taxes.

You might also have a limited understanding of the commercial fishing situation on Saginaw Bay and what is being proposed to expand it statewide. What is happening and what is in the works. No offense, it's our job to educate those that don't know.

More to come, but for now realize it's a damn shame what has been allowed to happen with our shared public trust resources for so many years, such as mass depleted the perch and Whitefish. Now they want the Walleye!

Countering that, the intention here is clear. We're going to expose it and ultimately bring it to a halt! 

The future generations of Michigan sportsman can afford of us, nothing less...make no mistake!


----------



## mrbreeze (Aug 13, 2008)

Petronius said:


> Here we go again.


Uh oh ... The alert lever has been pulled and smoke signals sent lol


----------



## Bay BornNRaised (Oct 23, 2017)

Petronius said:


> Here we go again.


Post #11 got it started....


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Post #1 got it started

Then the same BS, even a slam on a mod. Might be time for some of you to back off or start packing.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

walleyedreaming said:


> In all honesty Mike your gonna get my 2 cents for what's it's worth. I sent you a pm last winter when another member was riding me rough for no reason. Your reply was kinda like you don't give a crap. So I'm like ok time to retaliate on my own. Kinda changed my attitude. Not gonna let people ride me rough here anymore. I have posted many good fishing reports to try and stay with the spirit of the site. I think i can count yours on one finger of one hand. This is also true for many members here. Lots of looking but no contribution. Let me know when you need a report next time you vacation at Sterling.


I forwarded it to Spankin eyes. I thought he would know more exactly about the problem you described.
I have made hundreds upon hundreds of reports in the 18 years I've been here. I have also helped hundreds of guys with PM's as to where to go and what I used. Not shy with info.

BTW, I moderate very liberally. I do tend to let things go a bit to long. And I do not close threads because of different opinions than mine otherwise more would be closed. Also rarely do I give out strikes or banning. All moderators have the ability to moderate ANY forum. More than a few were watching the commercial fishing threads not just me. A lot of scenarios are not always what they seem to be on the surface.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Commercial fishing should not be allowed on the great lakes for anything. Send em packing. 

They are wrecking ocean populations, there simply isn't enough room for their devastating tactics on the Great Lakes. 

You can disagree, it's your right to be wrong. 

Shut all of them down and send them the welfare paperwork. IDC. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

jiggin is livin said:


> Commercial fishing should not be allowed on the great lakes for anything. Send em packing.
> 
> They are wrecking ocean populations, there simply isn't enough room for their devastating tactics on the Great Lakes.
> 
> ...


Ok, don't be shy and tell us how you really feel! hahaha....we might need them when the Asian carp take over! :help::lol:


----------



## Bay BornNRaised (Oct 23, 2017)

Ralph Smith said:


> Ok, don't be shy and tell us how you really feel! hahaha....we might need them when the Asian carp take over! :help::lol:


Maybe not Ralph, they will probably be Federally protected like the Damn Cormorants. Since the Federal Government is the cause for letting them spread.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Bay BornNRaised said:


> Maybe not Ralph, they will probably be Federally protected like the Damn Cormorants. Since the Federal Government is the cause for letting them spread.


The floods on the Mississippi that one year(I think 1993?) is when a lot they say got out of the ponds and spread. They are good eating, just the name carp turns everyone off. They don't even hang near they bottom, they're plankton eaters and hard to catch with hook and line. Would be fun to shoot or club them! :lol: Nice white flaky meat, would make for some nice canning!


----------



## Bay BornNRaised (Oct 23, 2017)

Ralph Smith said:


> The floods on the Mississippi that one year(I think 1993?) is when a lot they say got out of the ponds and spread. They are good eating, just the name carp turns everyone off. They don't even hang near they bottom, they're plankton eaters and hard to catch with hook and line. Would be fun to shoot or club them! :lol: Nice white flaky meat, would make for some nice canning!


Once they arrive it will be the Crash of the Great Lakes. Good eating or not. I won't be one to know if they are or not.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Bay BornNRaised said:


> Once they arrive it will be the Crash of the Great Lakes. Good eating or not. I won't be one to know if they are or not.


I honestly don't buy the hype. They said that about the zebra mussels and the gobies. Just another fish. In fact they might become a good food source. Maybe the perch will eat all their babies. They have to be born little.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Ralph Smith said:


> I honestly don't buy the hype. They said that about the zebra mussels and the gobies. Just another fish. In fact they might become a good food source. Maybe the perch will eat all their babies. They have to be born little.


Unless they taste funny, much like a clown


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

I have to pose the question, what does a fish taste when he eats another fish? If you think about it they inhale and down the gullet goes the food, no chewing.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

hommer23 said:


> I have to pose the question, what does a fish taste when he eats another fish? If you think about it they inhale and down the gullet goes the food, no chewing.


Well, I'm here to tell you....one news years eve in a bar of course, I had to eat a nice big minnow. And no chewing involved, it went down the gullet quick(after initially being stuck and slapping my lips with its tail!). And I tasted a lot of nasty slime that required the beer I had plus another to go down quickly....so I'd say "fish slime" is what they taste.:lol:.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Ralph Smith said:


> Ok, don't be shy and tell us how you really feel! hahaha....we might need them when the Asian carp take over! :help:


IDK, they say those are tasty! Lol

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

walleyedreaming said:


> In all honesty Mike your gonna get my 2 cents for what's it's worth. I sent you a pm last winter when another member was riding me rough for no reason. Your reply was kinda like you don't give a crap. So I'm like ok time to retaliate on my own. Kinda changed my attitude. Not gonna let people ride me rough here anymore. I have posted many good fishing reports to try and stay with the spirit of the site. I think i can count yours on one finger of one hand. This is also true for many members here. Lots of looking but no contribution. Let me know when you need a report next time you vacation at Sterling.


Walleye dreamer
Walleye Mike has posted over 24,500 posts. You have 1800. Better get moving if you want to catch up.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Ralph Smith said:


> I honestly don't buy the hype. They said that about the zebra mussels and the gobies. Just another fish.


If you really think Zebra (and Quagga) Mussels are "just another fish," you haven't been paying attention to Lake Huron for the last 15 years. Or any other other bodies of water they've invaded. 

I've swallowed 100's of minnow, whole; and a few handfuls of Goldfish. I used to do it as a kid, just to kind of shock people. They just taste like fish. Sometimes you feel them wiggle as they go down. I've chewed some up, but am not a big fan of that. Great sushi is much better.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Fishndude said:


> If you really think Zebra (and Quagga) Mussels are "just another fish," you haven't been paying attention to Lake Huron for the last 15 years. Or any other other bodies of water they've invaded.
> 
> I've swallowed 100's of minnow, whole; and a few handfuls of Goldfish. I used to do it as a kid, just to kind of shock people. They just taste like fish. Sometimes you feel them wiggle as they go down. I've chewed some up, but am not a big fan of that. Great sushi is much better.


I said just another fish to the Asian carp. Mussels have definitely effect the change on the lakes, but not like they predicted. Fish are eating them, even perch. Hopefully it's because they like them, and not due to forage shortage.


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

Fishndude said:


> I've swallowed 100's of minnow, whole; and a few handfuls of Goldfish.


So you are the reason for the forage base crash, loss of alewives and walleyes switching to perch. Damn, we been blaming the wrong people the whole time Just kidding of course. 

PS I ate a fly once and it tasted like sheet!


----------



## walleyedreaming (Jan 4, 2003)

Gordon Casey said:


> Walleye dreamer
> Walleye Mike has posted over 24,500 posts. You have 1800. Better get moving if you want to catch up.


It's walleyedreaming Gordon. C'mon man you can try harder and do better than improperly posting my screen name intentionally. Too funny! Nice try.


----------



## walleyedreaming (Jan 4, 2003)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> I forwarded it to Spankin eyes. I thought he would know more exactly about the problem you described.
> I have made hundreds upon hundreds of reports in the 18 years I've been here. I have also helped hundreds of guys with PM's as to where to go and what I used. Not shy with info.
> 
> BTW, I moderate very liberally. I do tend to let things go a bit to long. And I do not close threads because of different opinions than mine otherwise more would be closed. Also rarely do I give out strikes or banning. All moderators have the ability to moderate ANY forum. More than a few were watching the commercial fishing threads not just me. A lot of scenarios are not always what they seem to be on the surface.


Pm sent.


----------



## mrbreeze (Aug 13, 2008)

walleyedreaming said:


> It's walleyedreaming Gordon. C'mon man you can try harder and do better than improperly posting my screen name intentionally. Too funny! Nice try.


That's the way our resident commercial fishing apologist operates. Change the names of the commentators. It's really his best and only talent as far as I can tell.

At least Ralphie calls out the netters and tells it like it is. Organizing marches and putting the hammer on for-profit fishing. I'm sure he's enemy #1 at the Bay Port fish docks lol but I sure give him credit. Ralphie is ok in my book. I don't care how many minnows he's swallowing at the bar.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

mrbreeze said:


> That's the way our resident commercial fishing apologist operates. Change the names of the commentators. It's really his best and only talent as far as I can tell.
> 
> At least Ralphie calls out the netters and tells it like it is. Organizing marches and putting the hammer on for-profit fishing. I'm sure he's enemy #1 at the Bay Port fish docks lol but I sure give him credit. Ralphie is ok in my book. I don't care how many minnows he's swallowing at the bar.


I'm not their enemy by no means. In fact I need to get by there and buy me some fish again soon!  :lol:


----------



## mrbreeze (Aug 13, 2008)

Ralph Smith said:


> I'm not their enemy by no means. In fact I need to get by there and buy me some fish again soon!  :lol:


Lol well I don't know about that. There are a few people that are on the "list", I know that the people who were involved in the march organizing didn't make any friends with Bay Port or Pinconning operators, I was actually told that by some enforcement folks...not sure where they got the info, but you should probably keep a low profile at BP they're likely to charge you triple for your perch fillets and whitefish dip.


----------



## Bay BornNRaised (Oct 23, 2017)

"Big Tuna" said:


> View attachment 440529


Good luck Mike!


----------



## Bay BornNRaised (Oct 23, 2017)

mrbreeze said:


> recreational fishing economy would replace the missing commercial industry 100 fold. Is th


Exactly!!!


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Steve said:


> As promised the commercial fishing issue does not just apply to Saginaw bay so this thread is being moved to the general forum.


Based on this, the commercial fishing lobby's strategy, by coming on here and creating strife, has won out.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Trophy Specialist said:


> Based on this, the commercial fishing lobby's strategy, by coming on here and creating strife, has won out.


No, I would say they really win by polluting the forum meant for saginaw Bay fishing REPORTS with that crap.


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

Well, as commercial fishing increases, the sportsmans reports will decrease.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

PerchPatrol said:


> Well, as commercial fishing increases, the sportsmans reports will decrease.


Thanfully its the time of year where it will be decreasing now and the reports will be increasing. .


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I know of many people that will not fish Saginaw Bay now due to entirely to nets there. They aren't listing fishing reports here and if the netters get their way, fishing reports from the bay may become a thing of the past.


----------



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/...te-vote-today-at-noon-livestream-here.664317/
Thumbs up!!!


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

https://www.mlive.com/news/saginaw-...s-restricted-under-state-house-proposals.html

Heres an article from mlive today.


----------



## wz5ls7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dear conservationist,

Legislation moving through the Michigan House of Representatives aims to protect gamefish from commercial harvest, and we need your help. The package of bills (House Bills 4567-69) passed through the House Natural Resources and Outdoor Recreation Committee last week and is moving on to the House Ways and Means Committee.

To bolster support for gamefish and keep them off of the commercial harvest list, we need your help by calling to support HBs 4567-69. Every call counts! Michigan’s $2.3-billion sportfishing industry and diverse gamefish population are at risk, and it’s up to you to make your voice of support heard.

Please call each member of the House Ways and Means Committee as well as your own representative to show your support for House Bills 4567, 4568 and 4569. 



*Include in your message:*

I support House Bills 4567-4569 because they:


Protect gamefish from commercial harvest


Update existing commercial fishing statute which hasn’t been done since the 1960s


Increase the fines for commercial fishing operations to help pay for the administrative oversight of commercial fishing


Require net marking, which keeps our recreational anglers safe on the waters of our Great Lakes



*Members of the House Ways and Means Committee:*

Rep. Brandt Iden (517) 371-1774

Rep. Jim Lilly (517) 373-0838

Rep. Eric Leutheuser (517) 373-1794

Rep. Beth Griffin (517) 373-0839

Rep. Roger Hauck (517) 373-1789

Rep. Bronna Kahle (517) 373-1706

Rep. Jason Wentworth (517) 373-8962

Rep. Rebekah Warren (517) 373-1792

Rep. Wendell Byrd (517) 373-0144

Rep. Sheldon Neely (517) 373-8808

Rep. Kevin Hertel (517) 373-1180


*Find your own representatives:*

https://www.house.mi.gov/mhrpublic/frmFindaRep.aspx


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Our's is Brian Elder. He is into hunting and fishing in this area. Lets flood him with emails.


----------

